# Fish Pictures Help



## fishmom3

Hi,
I'm new and would like to post some pix of my fish. Could someone tell me how to do it? I have a digital camera and pictures on my computer. I just don't know how to get them on here or on PhotoBucket. Thanks for your time and help. Annie


----------



## SimplySplendid

Hi Annie.
I use ImageCave.com. I find it very easy to upload pics and use the image code that they give you. I've never used PhotoBucket so I don't know what to tell you about that.

Brie


----------



## Mike

*Adding pictures to a post.*

Hi, you don't need to use ImageCave, PhotoBucket, or any other image hosting service here because we allow members to host their own images.

Simply click "Upload picture" when posting. The picture choosing box will pop up. Click "choose" to locate the picture file on your computer and once it is selected click "send". You should then see the image. Click "standard" insertion type and the picture box will close. You will see a line of text in your post that looks something like this:

img]http://www.fishforum.com/userpix/YOURPICTUREFILE[/img

When you click the "Preview" button below the posting window, you will see that this line of text actually inserts your picture which is now stored on the server. It may sound complicated to do, but you will find it is pretty simple once you've done it once or twice. 

Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance,
Administrator

PS: Your img tag will have a bracket on both sides, [ ], but I left some off of the example so that it would display the code instead of trying to render a picture.


----------



## SimplySplendid

That's true what Admin said. I just use Imagecave to resize my photos so that they are viewable in one screen


----------



## usmc121581

You can use the program paint to resize pics. to.


----------



## Rebecca

Usmc is right; Paint is useful for resizing pics, but you won't be able to maintain aspect ratio automatically, so it could end up a little out of scale. If you have certain programs, like ACD In Touch, it will allow you to resize your picture while keeping it in scale. But if you don't have a special photo/picture program installed on your computer, Paint will work just fine.


----------



## fishmom3

Hi,
Thanks for all your help. I just can't get a picture uploaded. When I press the 'upload picture' button, I get 'error on page'. If I type the URL into the browser, I can get to my picture files and select one, but then the messege 'done' comes up and it' just a blank page. It must be my computer--or it could be me but I doubt that-lol. Anyway, thanks.
Annie


----------



## Lupin

What's the format of your pic? jpg? It cant support bmp or bpeg.
It's strange that you keep receiving a message "error on page". Have you tried using other computers to upload the pic? Could be only your pc not working on the uploading.
Good luck.


----------



## CJ

It sounds like your picture is too heavy (memory wise) or too large (pixel dimensions). I'm not sure what the maximum file size is but keeping it below 100K will help. 

I use Adobe Photoshop CS2 (PS9...) for my paint program, what do you use Fishmom???

*Here's how to load a picture:

1. Click "Upload Picture" button*










*2. Click browse in the Pop-Up Window*










*3. Once you located the picture click "Send"*










*4. If your picture is within the parameters of 800 px wide X <100K it should appear in the popup window for a preview...*










*5. Next, click the "Standard" link.*

*You should see a line of script in your text similar to this...*










*Now, hit the Preview button and your image should appear.

Good luck, and if you need any more help, do not hesitate to PM the forum moderator, administrator or myself. We're here to help.

Joe*


----------



## Lupin

Excellent. I'll have it sticky in this section.


----------



## CJ

Blue, if you would like I can write you a separate thread with no clutter and you can turn it into a sticky. It would have less clutter.

So, you like pictorials, eh?


----------



## Lupin

That's a good idea. Go on, mate.

I like the pictorials of course. It's fun to take pics. 8)


----------



## CJ

Okay, hang tight and get ready to lock the thread when I'm done.


----------



## fishmom3

*aquarium photography*

Hi,
I want to thank everyone for all their help. I finally figured out how to post pix.  Here's one:








Thanks again. Ray.


----------



## SimplySplendid

Nice picture. Love the plants


----------



## crazie.eddie

usmc121581 said:


> You can use the program paint to resize pics. to.


I actually purchased a program ($20 USD) call iWatermark that allows you to watermark your photos, rescale the image, reduce the file size at one time. You can do photos individually or batch process them. I found iWatermark becuase I wanted to watermark my images so nobody steals them and I noticed it's other features.


----------



## Ringoes

*Free Photo Software*

You don't need paint, adobe, or cave to edit your pics. I have been using irfanview for years. It's free. With it I resize and crop pics, reduce the quality for quicker uploads (you don't need a 5 megapixel pic for web display) and lighten and darken the image for clarity. 

You can download it from CNET.COM or directly from http://www.irfanview.net/.

Enjoys.


----------



## jasikapetro

View pictures of fish and read facts and information about the characteristics, compatibility, dietary requirements, diseases, and more on the captive care of saltwater fish in aquariums and reef tanks through this large collection of articles and profiles, as well as browse the photo gallery of beautiful marine fish pictures for help with identification.


----------

